# Tennessee



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Once again posting to see if ther3 is any interest. Vanderbilt will be the only Digestive Disease Research Center in the mid-South and open in June.tom


----------



## hurting to long (Oct 30, 2001)

Would love self help support in TN. I live in Memphis; Vanderbilt is 3 hours away. Even if we get one in Memphis area, I am to sick in the morning to go anywhere. Must be in afternoon/night including my traveling time. Wish we could. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

travel is a problem in TN but maybe we can get something started?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

maybe it would be thinking about 3 groups -east, central, and west. but there doesn't seem to be much interest for some reason.tom


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

This is so illustrative of the length of our state. Living in Johnson City, I'm actually closer to a Canadian support group than to a Memphis one! Tom, have you ever gotten anything going in Murfreesboro? I'd thought about starting something in the Tri-Cities, but took the new job about then, and that's as far as I got.kate


----------



## clbock (May 26, 2002)

I'm new to all of this, but would love a support group. I'm in Knoxville. I think the east, middle and west TN suggestion is the best.


----------



## snugglesgirl (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm from Memphis and would go to a meeting if one ever came around.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Treble, Knoxville?!? Im here in oak ridge!And, I would LOVE to have a support group!


----------



## golfman (Jul 22, 2002)

What causes cramping after bowell movement?And why do you have 2-3 bowell movements the same day? YOU see i am new at having i.b.s.Thanks for any help.golfman


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm interested and in the Nashville area. Do I just call Vanderbilt?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Crystal, You can write a note to me and I can try and start something again.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

got a place for Mid TN meeting. accable by interstate from almost anywhere. close to Franklin, Nshville, even Woodbury. Thinking of having first meeting in the evening first week of September. what do you want to know? bc with questions or post them.tom


----------



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

I am too from the Memphis area. Maybe we should start a group here in the Memphis, Northwest Mississippi, or Eastern Arkansas area.


----------

